# 15RPM motor



## patnor1011 (Feb 7, 2020)

Does anyone who takes stuff apart know if microwave or copier motors do have the torque to be able to turn plastic bucket at 45 angle with up to 10 kilograms in total weight? 
I am planning to build a few "cement mixer like" machines or turntables but smaller and while there is a lot of motors on Amazon or eBay I might save some money if these can be used. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shark (Feb 7, 2020)

The larger microwave motors can handle 10 pounds fairly easy and the motors from outdoor grills can as well. In my effort the weight was limited by the volume of a 5 gallon bucket. With proper gearing (if it is even needed) I would think they could work with twice that weight which would get you in the 10 kilo range. I also failed with my little cement mixer using a 1/4 horse motor from a washing machine. It didn't have the torque to get it started on it's own but worked fair with a push start.


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 8, 2020)

Rotisserie motor from a grill turns at 6 rpm and is your easiest way of doing it in my opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geo (Feb 8, 2020)

Smaller motor with built-in gear reduction. You could go low voltage with a wiper motor or if you need a lot of torque, a starter from a lawn tractor or even an automobile. The former can run much longer than the latter before it overheats.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 8, 2020)

Well I will have to go scrapyard hunting. While microwave is obvious choice as there is plenty of them there I will likely end up taking "everthing that moves" as smaller microwave motor may not be strong enough.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 8, 2020)

How about a windshield wiper motor off a car? The linkage may come in handy also.


----------



## rickzeien (Feb 8, 2020)

A car window regulator motor may work. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 8, 2020)

You guys are amazing. So many ideas I have to explore now


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 9, 2020)

I found a couple of legs from a table with electric height adjustment. There was a decent motor with a gearbox and the right speed for tumbling a small bucket. The only thing I need is to make some venting holes in the plastic case, it gets quite hot when I run it continuously.

If you have a round bucket you could build a stand with rollers where the motor drives the rollers, then you would get an additional speed reduction depending on the diameter of the bucket and the roller.
It would also make it easy to load and unload the tumbler.

Göran


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 9, 2020)

doesn't get much easier than getting one of these 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEARS-4-inch-Face-Plate-9-2489-Craftsman-Lathes-3-4-Bore-X-16-T-P-I-92489-NEW/223782198543?hash=item341a755d0f:g:0CEAAOSwdi5d6V-f

screwing it on to a 3/4" bolt with loctite, pulley on the other end, ran through a 3/4" bronze bushing from the hardware store or mcmaster carr. 

not the cleanest way, but it gets you there with only woodworking tools and minimum expenses


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 9, 2020)

look at a good quality lp turntable as well. you can always increase the quality of the motor, but it's giving you a base that you can bolt a bucket to.

on edit...

when you bolt that bucket down...use fender washers. 

learned that one the hard way. nothing like a 2 gallon bucket of silver chloride in sulfuric acid flying around in circles...that was a mess


----------



## fishaholic5 (Aug 28, 2020)

There are low rpm geared motors available on eBay, I use turntable bearings to support the weight of the buckets

Cheers Wal


----------



## etack (Aug 28, 2020)

I used an old ice cream mixer motor for a while to rum a drum deplating system.

I would think an old razor scooter motor would work too. it could be controlled by a rheostat too.

Eric


----------



## geedigity (Aug 29, 2020)

Geo said:


> Smaller motor with built-in gear reduction. You could go low voltage with a wiper motor or if you need a lot of torque, a starter from a lawn tractor or even an automobile. The former can run much longer than the latter before it overheats.



As Geo mentioned, use a wiper motor. Wiper motors are rated for continuous duty, operate at 12 volts and can be powered using a computer power supply. I had some old roller skates, so I used those to support the lower end of the 5-gallon bucket. In order to limit the noise, I placed my 5-gallon tumbler in a plastic rolling tool box.


----------

